# questions secrètes



## nanael03 (12 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir à tous 

Tout d'abord j'espère être au bon endroit pour poser ma question si ce n'était pas le cas je m'en excuse.
Je n'arrive plus à me souvenir des réponses à mes questions secrètes pour réinitialiser Icloud.
quand j'essaie après quelques manipulations icloud me dit qu'il va m'envoyer un code sur mon iphone mais voilà je ne reçois rien y a t-il une autre solution ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Coup de fil à  !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2017)

nanael03 a dit:


> Tout d'abord j'espère être au bon endroit pour poser ma question si ce n'était pas le cas je m'en excuse.
> Je n'arrive plus à me souvenir des réponses à mes questions secrètes pour réinitialiser Icloud.


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat, du genre en lien avec iCloud


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

Bonjour

le mieux est en effet de joindre Apple


----------

